# cheppalle



## elemika

Buongiorno,
leggendo un libro "cheppalle" l'ho trovato all'inizio di un capitolo nuovo.
Ecco il contesto:

_La fine del capitolo precedente_: "Secondo me e' stato quel giorno che ha deciso di andarsene di casa".
_E poi_:
"Cheppalle. Tipo che qui non succede mai niente. Non vedo l'ora di avere diciotto anni"...

Forse sa qualcuno spiegarmi cosa significa "cheppalle"?

Grazie in anticipo!


----------



## elisazin

Cheppalle o che palle significa in gergo che noia, che rottura di scatole.

E' comunque un'espressione poco fine e gergale usata soprattutto tra persone che si conoscono. Non è il caso di usarla in contesti "ufficiali".


----------



## elemika

Grazie mille, Elisazin!
Il significato e' chiarissimo!
Sopratutto grazie per "rottura di scatole", "rompere le scatole" e' il mio preferito 

Ciao,
buona giornata a te!


----------



## Necsus

Comunque la grafia corretta in italiano standard è *'che palle'*, mentre 'cheppalle' sarebbe la trasposizione grafica della pronuncia, in cui si ha il fenomeno del _raddoppiamento fonosintattico_.


----------



## elemika

Ciao, Necsus ,
grazie per il tuo commento, e' molto utile.
Quel raddoppiamento e' sempre difficile da identificare (per me ), l'ho gia' incontrato quando chiedevo l'aiuto traducendo "dimmerda"  .


----------



## Angel.Aura

Salve amici,

D'accordissimo per il raddoppiamento fonosintattico. Ciononostante, vi ricordo che le espressioni colorite tipo cheppalle o dimmerda necessitano anche di apposita segnalazione: !

Grazie per l'aiuto.

Laura
_Moderatrice_


----------



## Montesacro

elemika said:


> Ciao, Necsus ,
> grazie per il tuo commento, e' molto utile.
> Quel raddoppiamento e' sempre difficile da identificare (per me ), l'ho gia' incontrato quando chiedevo l'aiuto traducendo "dimmerda"  .


 
A proposito di_m_merda: in questo caso il raddoppiamento fonosintattico non è un tratto dell’italiano standard.
Esso si verifica solo in alcuni dialetti (certamente nel romanesco).
Alcuni* credono che la spiegazione etimologica risieda nell’aferesi di un’originaria consonante iniziale (da una radice proto-indoeuropea *_smard_ o *_smerd_).


*Pisani V. (1972), _Noterelle di grammatica italiana_, “Archivio glottologico italiano” 57, 135-140.


----------



## dirk_mdn

Montesacro said:


> A proposito di_m_merda: in questo caso il raddoppiamento fonosintattico non è un tratto dell’italiano standard.
> Esso si verifica solo in alcuni dialetti (certamente nel romanesco).



Che io sappia, invece, il raddoppiamento fa parte dell'italiano standard...


----------



## Necsus

dirk_mdn said:


> Che io sappia, invece, il raddoppiamento fa parte dell'italiano standard...


Naturalmente, come si può leggere nella già citata discussione sul _raddoppiamento fonosintattico_, ma semplicemente non è previsto dopo il monosillabo 'di'.


----------



## Montesacro

dirk_mdn said:


> Che io sappia, invece, il raddoppiamento fa parte dell'italiano standard...


 

Certo che sì.

Io mi riferivo specificatamente alla parola _merda_.

In italiano si dice _che*m*merda_, _lamerda_, _dimerda._
A Roma si dice _chem*m*erda_, l_a*m*merda_, _di*m*merda_.

P.S. Aggiungere una manciata di  qua e là...


----------



## dirk_mdn

Necsus said:


> Naturalmente, come si può leggere nella già citata discussione sul _raddoppiamento fonosintattico_, ma semplicemente non è previsto dopo il monosillabo 'di'.



Capito male, chiedo scusa.


----------



## saltapicchio

Montesacro said:


> In italiano si dice _che*m*merda_, _lamerda_, _dimerda._
> A Roma si dice _chem*m*erda_, l_a*m*merda_, _di*m*merda_.


 
In italiano si dice _che merda (ho i miei dubbi che in un italiano pronunciato correttamente si possa raddoppiare fonosintatticamente "che merda") - __la merda_, _di merda (qui sono più che sicuro che il raddoppiamento fonosintattico non esista __)._
A Roma si dice _chem*me*rda_, l_a*m*merda_, _di*m*merda (ok ... però su "lammerda" ho qualche dubbio)_

Mi spiego: in romanesco, in alcuni casi, c'è un vero e proprio raddoppiamento della consonante iniziale (bbòtte, ppare). Il raddoppiamento fonosintattico è quindi frutto di una pronuncia condizionata dal precedente raddoppiamento dell'iniziale.


----------



## effeundici

Saltapicchio te lo garantisco, a Firenze si dice _chemmerda _e non penso di dire una boiata se dico che i toscani sull'argomento raddoppiamento fonosintattico _*standard*_ sono la legge.


----------



## marco.cur

Anche secondo me non c'è il raddoppiamento fonosintattico in "che m" (a parte il fatto che le  non si dovrebbero dire, con o senza raddoppiamento; e così avremmo anche risolto i problema).


----------



## effeundici

marco.cur said:


> Anche secondo me non c'è il raddoppiamento fonosintattico in "che m" (a parte il fatto che le  non si dovrebbero dire, con o senza raddoppiamento; e così avremmo anche risolto i problema).


 
In merito al raddoppiamento fonosintattico standard non è che si possano avere delle opinioni. Esistono delle regole codificate,o sbaglio?

Ammetto che la mia regola possa anche essere semplicistica (sono toscano quindi "vabbene" come dico io); ma almeno è un inizio.

Tu perché dici che secondo te non c'è?


----------



## federicoft

_Che merda_ mi sembra un esempio da manuale (anzi, da grammatica ) di raddoppiamento fonosintattico, monosillabo che + consonante.
Non vedo per quale motivo non dovrebbe esserci la geminazione.


----------



## marco.cur

effeundici said:


> Tu perché dici che secondo te non c'è?


Semplicemente perché con "che" non mi viene di raddoppiare niente. Non c'è nulla di scientifico (da qui il "secondo me", e non "secondo la grammatica").


----------



## Necsus

Anche dopo il monosillabo _'che'_ il raddoppiamento è assolutamente previsto (_cheffai, cheddici, cheffigura, cheppeccato_). 
Per coloro a cui è sfuggito il precedente riferimento inserito in questa discussione, rimando di nuovo a quella sul '_raddoppiamento fonosintattico_', in cui si è cercato di elencare i vari casi e le eccezioni.


----------

